# Doweling Jig



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well it that time again coming up on the Dec. Woodworkers club meeting I always have made some little thing for the members, we usually have 15-20 members show up.

This year I made a doweling jig. Here are the picture of the build.



Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

More pictures,


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you da man, Herb...


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice. How do I join your club?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Gary beat me to it.......should have had that coffee sooner. Nice jig Herb.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I too, would like to be a member of your woodworking club, but I'm about 2,800 miles too far away. You have made some great gifts for the members over the past years. I'm still planning on making one of the mallets that you gave away. I liked the design very much. Was it last year or the year before?

Charley


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd like to join the club too, Herb. As usual, you've made the members a very nice and useful gift.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great project Herb.

Charley hiere is the link to a mallet project of Herb's

https://www.routerforums.com/featured-topics/81993-making-wood-mallet.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd really like to belong to a club like yours. I think there's one at the community college, but registering for a class is a serious pain. My daughter know a guy who has a great shop, but he has gone blind. I'm going to find out if he'd like to sell his gear, if so, I'll post the info here. Maybe one of the newbies would like to haul all of it home.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Herb, Is that the drill bits (sticking out) stored in the ends?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Herb, Is that the drill bits (sticking out) stored in the ends?


Yup.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The Hardware: https://www.mcmaster.com/


I ordered them separate from McMaster Carr

1/2"X3/4"X2 1/4" part# 23275T62 , .80



3/8"X1/2"X1 3/4" part#23275T28 , 1.43



The drill bits are from the Lee Valley Catalog under their economy brad point bits, they seem to cut quite well.



Utility Brad-Point Drills - Lee Valley Tools



Herb


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Herb you are a very good man to be making these gifts to give away to your friends, I have nothing but admiration for anyone who does this. N


----------

